# Health care for my baby



## aihaggarty (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have just accepted a position at an international school in Beijing and the school will cover my health care, but the will not cover my child or husband. My husband will teach English so we will hope that his job will provide some coverage for him. I am wondering about the approximate cost for covering my child since she will need vaccinations while we are there. The school will help me with this when I arrive but I feel the need for some idea of what is involved now.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you look at international level of Healthcare (English speaking) the cost is similar to that in eu or us (about 25-40€) for a visit. In most cases you can also get good healthcare in a high level local place for about half the cost.
There are international insurance companies that are still affordable with a good insurance package.


----------

